
The Most Successful Ethnic Group in the U.S. May Surprise You - elsewhen
https://www.ozy.com/around-the-world/the-most-successful-ethnic-group-in-the-u-s-may-surprise-you/86885/
======
lioeters
> Today, 29 percent of Nigerian-Americans over the age of 25 hold a graduate
> degree, compared to 11 percent of the overall U.S. population, according to
> the Migrations Policy Institute

> ..overt racism hasn’t stopped Nigerian-Americans from creating jobs,
> treating patients, teaching students and contributing to local communities
> in their new home, all while confidently emerging as one of the country’s
> most succesful immigrant communities, with a median household income of
> $62,351, compared to $57,617 nationally, as of 2015.

------
chillacy
> And what about Nigerians who come to the U.S. and don’t succeed? Wey, the
> activist chef, says there’s a lot of pressure to fit a certain mold when
> you’re Nigerian. Choosing the right career is only one part of that. “You
> have to be heterosexual, you have to have children, you have to have all of
> those degrees,” he says of the cultural expectations he was raised with. “It
> limits the possibilities of what Nigerians can be.”

Sounds like pretty common immigrant culture.

------
jollofricepeas
I’m not exactly understanding why this is surprising.

There are some 250+ million Nigerians. It is the largest country in Africa by
population. Sheer numbers alone demonstrate a minority of its citizens would
excel despite the long-standing discrimination issues in the US.

It’s like being surprised that there are so many Chinese and Indian students
at university.

It’s like being surprised that there are a handful of Black American
billionaires and many more millionaires.

What is surprising? That these people continue to be hopeful despite America’s
problems with healthcare disparities, wage inequality, police brutality,
redlining, predatory lending and underfunded school systems that
disproportionately affect them.

------
alkibiades
this begs the question if nigerians who had no legacy of jim crow or slavery
and are the most succesful ethnic group should be recipients of affirmative
action

